# Sleeping..



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

So, I have had Brillo for a few days now and I have actually had 2 days off of work to play with him. I was wondering is anyone else's hedgie sleeps on his side (unrolled) in your lap? He also likes to stretch out with his feet behind him and his arms in a Superman pose. 
It freaked me out at first because his back feet were limp and he let me play with them...until I noticed that he was passed out and he puffed up a little and pulled that foot under him. But after a few minutes, it was out again. :lol:


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

My boyfriend thinks it's funny because I have to lie on my stomach or side to fall asleep most of the time and my hedgie does it too. He has so many of the same qualities I do it's horrible. I'm told we're just like mother and son all the time. :lol: 
Anytime he's in a bag he's sleeping on his side. I'll check on him in the cage and he'll be on his side also. I caught him totally upside down one time with his feet sticking in the air--which didn't last long when he realized someone was looking. But yeah he loves to sleep on his side and he stretches like that just about every playtime--scared me the first time I saw it too, then he yawned and ran away so I figured out what was going on.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

I think he's just comfortable being around you.
Mine sleep on their side's sometimes and also sleep with their legs stretched out. I think it's adorable when they do that.
I caught one in "action" .lol :lol: 








This is Shelby sleeping under Daddy's pillow. Anytime she's under his pillow this is the way you find her lol


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

That is just the cutest thing!!! The little guy is turning out to be full of suprises and challenges.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats for sure! Hedgies are full of surprises!!


----------

